# Greeting



## Anvilx (Nov 18, 2008)

So i figured that maybe the notices window would go away if i posted, so here it goes.

I am a high school student skilled in lighting design (i been doing it for three years even though i am only a freshman) i can run sound though it is not my preferred position.

I am glad to find this website and will be possing and answering lots of questions

Sincerely,
Anvilx


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! Where in this great big world are you? You'll find members here mostly from the US and Australia but also places like Israel and Saudi Arabia. What's your high school theater like? What sort of gear do you have? If you've been hanging around here a while you know we are a nosy bunch and we love to get to know each other. 

Now don't be shy, keep posting!


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to CB! We have lots of members ranging from students to professionals to vendors and manufacturers, so hopefully any questions you have we will be able to come up with an answer to. So ask any questions you have and offer up any any answers you can. You may find that CB gets addicting and you never want to leave.

As gafftaper said, we are quite the curious bunch so do let us know any details you can/want to about your theatre and what you do. If you have photos all the better!

Other than that, enjoy your time here!


----------



## Anvilx (Nov 18, 2008)

All right well our theater is decent (about a million times better than my middle school one though). We have all the normal things for a homeschooling Fresnel, par cans, altmans, ect. Interestingly enough once a year for the past 8 yrs we rent about 4 studio colors, 4 studio spots, a distribution box, and a strand 520 series board. I am pulling for a dedicated theater space instead of the current cafatorium, the director says it will happen in the next 2 years which is good because they will not buy more lighting equipment but instead include it in with the bid on the new structure. (side note the cafatorium isn't that bad acoustically compared to say a gym) Like I said this only my freshman year so I think I can definitely improve the program a lot.

Anvilx


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds like an average to slightly better than average high school theater setup. There are a LOT of cafetoriums out there. Some are terrible. The fact that you get to run a new board and some toys for shows is great and not something everyone gets to do. New theaters are great but a PAIN IN THE REAR! We just opened a new theater here at the college last year and I'm still dealing with getting things working right.  

Now don't be shy, get in there and post!


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to the booth! It sounds like you have a lot of interesting times ahead of you. Be sure to share the story, if you're still around when the auditorium is built. I love hearing building stories.


----------

